# My Dog Attacks Other Dogs



## heatherryan24 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all. I recently rescued a dog named Angel. Shes an absolute doll but she has recently become aggressive with other dogs. Her story is below and I would appreciate any input anyone might have. Thank you...

Angel is a mixed breed. She appears to have some German Shepard in her although she is only about 40 lbs. She was rescued from a junkyard by a local rescue group. She was eating a dead squirrel and led the rescuers to her puppies which were under a dumpster. From the shape she was in (matted, really skinny, very, very scared of men) - she was probably wild for part of her life if not all. She came home with us in order to let her pups ween. Though I was only supposed to be her foster home, I fell in love with her and ended up adopting her. In the meantime, her puppies were adopted out. 

She is the most wonderful, loving dog, even maybe overly docile. However, she likes to go after dogs that are weaker or smaller than her or dogs that she senses fear from. I assume she has the pack mentality and is acting out what she learned in the past and asserting her dominance in the dog hierarchy. 

I am very attached to the dog, but my boyfriend, whom I live with, is really upset about the possibility of a lawsuit. My feeling is that when you adopt a dog, you keep it for life. I'm sure she is mentally scarred from whatever went on in her past, but, I want to try and work through that with her. 

Any suggestions on how I should go about doing that??? Do I consult a dog behavioral specialist? 

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, please seek professional help with both a trainer and behaviorist. Thank you for taking her in. Sometimes these poor pups come with baggage that takes some TLC to fix. Good luck.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I concure, only a behaviorist who can witness your dog, in your home, should help you with this problem.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

When german shepherds are not socialized at an early age they will become aggressive. And sometimes it is hard to train it out of them. You need to start from the beginning. Dogs work in drives pack drive, prey drive, fight drive and fear drive. It sound like she is in prey drive when she is confronted with small animals. Her last place she called home she had to hunt for her food, like the squirrel. You are going to have to let her know where is stands in the pack, obedient training, desensitize these are just the beginning. You are going to go through tough times with her. But you need to seek a behaviorist and then a really great dog trainer.


----------



## Kenya (Jul 28, 2006)

luv4gsds said:


> When german shepherds are not socialized at an early age they will become aggressive. And sometimes it is hard to train it out of them. You need to start from the beginning. Dogs work in drives pack drive, prey drive, fight drive and fear drive. It sound like she is in prey drive when she is confronted with small animals. Her last place she called home she had to hunt for her food, like the squirrel.


Exactly dogs stil have the pack instinct. IM just going to share you a story that happened with me and my dogs and one of my best friends that you would never belive(sp?). My goat.

ON one of the most foggy days of the year i went to school. My mom and dad were at work and my little brother was at daycare. School was boring as usual and i just wanted to get home and call my friends. I went outside and let the goat out of the building and watched as she grazed in the small pasture. I took my books out of my bag and began to work on homework. Diva and annie and belle and folly began to bark so i let all of them out. i dropped my booksand ran after the dogs. I had forgotten that the goat was outside. i ran after the prey driven dogs that were now trying to attack the terrified goat. I screamed and kicked at the dogs. I screamed for Nanny to run. She put her legs in over drive and headed to the first building. (We have three) it was an open building no fourth wall. Just somewhere to put the mower and some other tools. She ran behind the mower and threw a stick so the dogs would not run after me. They would have gotten there first if i hadn't have thrown thestick. I hugged Nanny tight when i got to th building and stood in froundt of them. The dos were trying as hard as the could to ge to the goat, but i stood infroundt of her and shot my legs out kicking them . I had no other choose. Finally Belle saw a way to get at her. She went under my legs and bit the goats leg. Nanny ran from behind me and ran to the woods in the pasture. The dogs went after her. Belle lunged at her head and grabbed a hold of her ear and pulled down ward. Diva wen from behind and held on tight to her thigh. Annie went from the side and grabbed her frount leg. She was screaming in a goat sort of way. I was crying and beating the dogs to ge of of her .Folly was the only one to get away from her (She was keeping her from running. She was circling her.) folly ran to her kennel and jumped into it shaking. One down 3 to go. I heard someone running and lookedup. My uncle jason was holdin a HUGE stick. He hit the stick on the groundand all of the dogs let go and ran. They did not wnt ot mess with him. he had my goat for a long time in his pasture and had gotten very very attached to her. he hugged her an checked her legs. The one that had been pulled constanlty and bitten was bleeding and her neck was bleeding fro m bele who had bitten in severaly places. I sat on the ground and started to cry at what unclejason had said. She was probably going to die. Her leg was fractured and her insides were probaby wounded or had holes in them. I went inside and called my mom. She told me to put all of the dogs in the shoot (kennel run) and to lay down. I did what was asked and put my head under some cold water. I looked outside ad watched my goat la down. uncle jason had left and i was to take care of her intill she dided. She did not die though. She was happy and healthy after a long nights rest. It seemed that her leg was not fractured only sprained but i put a splint on it andshe was up and walking in no time. i asked uncle jason to take her back. I knew she would not like to see the dogs ever again. I watched as he took the gat next doro and put the goat in the pasture. 

She is still alive and healthy and I still love her to the death.


----------

